# Hellmans Potato Salad



## lyndalou

I have been online at the Hellman's website trying to find their original potato salad recipe to no avail . Does anyone out there have it? It has always been on the mayonaisse jar, but isn't there now. Would appreciate any help.
Thanks.


----------



## Raine

Would this be it?


Hellman'S Mayonnaise Potato Salad 
Yield: 4 Servings

Ingredients 

      1 c  reduced fat mayonnaise
      1 ts salt
      5 c  cubed cooked potatoes
    1/3 c  chopped onion
      1 tb vinegar
    1/4 ts pepper
      1 c  sliced celery

Instructions

In a large bowl combine mayonnaise dressing, vinegar, salt and pepper. Add remaining ingredients; mix well. Cover, chill. Makes 5 1/2 cups. Approximately 5 medium potatoes make 5 cups of cubed potatoes.


----------



## Lizannd

*It's called 'The original potato salad'. link inside to their web site recipe.*

http://www.bestfoods.com/recipeDisplayMRS.asp?RecipeID=6609&Version=1


----------



## SierraCook

Potato salad makes me think of summer.   I would have never thought to add vinegar or sugar to my potato salad. I will have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## thumpershere2

I have been making potato salad for years using vinegar, sugar, mustard,sweet pickle relish and miraclewhip.You can make it as sweet or tart as you like. Makes a wonderful dressing for potato salad.


----------



## lyndalou

Thank you Lizzand, that's the one.


----------



## cats

I do think that Hellmans is the best mayonnaise for potato salad, hands down. I've tried Kraft, but not nearly as rich tasting. Anyhow, I do not add vinegar, but do add lemon juice. No sugar. I also had fresh green pepper finely chopped and/or cut in rings as a garnish on top. Chopped hard boiled eggs are also a good addition, in case that was left off the recipe. I can't re-read it while replying, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Raine

Maybe that is why we prefer Duke's. It is made with cider vinegar.


----------



## kadesma

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Potato salad makes me think of summer. I would have never thought to add vinegar or sugar to my potato salad. I will have to give it a try sometime.


sierra, when I make potato salad, I do as my dh aunt showed me and he adored her salad..After cutting up the cooked potatoes she would coat them with evoo and red wine vinegar, I do the same before adding anything else..It helps cut down on  the amount of mayo and I do add a little sugar to mine...We love it this way oil, vinegar, salt and pepper, mayo, red onion minced, dill pickles chopped fresh chopped parsley, hard cooked eggs..I sometimes add crisp cooked and crumbled bacon to the salad 
kadesma


----------



## Annette Mellina

*This is the real Hellmans Potato Salad recipe*

This is definately the Hellman's Potato Salad recipe.  Its right off the Hellman's label.  I saved it a long time ago...its the only potato salad recipe I make.  Everyone loves it.1 C Helmmann's Mayo2 T vinegar1 1/2 tsp salt1 tsp sugar1/4 tsp.  ground black pepper2 lbs.  potatoes (5 to 6 medium, cooked, peeled, and cubed RED potatoes)1 c thinly sliced celery1/2 c chopped onion2 hard-cooked eggs, chopped (optional)In large bowl, blend first 5 ingredients..Stir in remaining ingredents; chill.Makes 5 servings.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Bring out the best - bring out the Hellmanns! Well - here is the link to Hellmanns' "The Original Potatoe Salad" recipe. Humm .. where is the mustard?


----------

